# Has anyone ever been to Moorea/Tahiti?



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey folks. I don't post a lot on here, though I lurk constantly. Been around since the beginning. I'm hoping that with the wide array of members we have here that someone will be able to help me

My fiance and I are planning our honeymoon and hope to book it within a week or two. We've been to several travel agents and have (90%) decided upon going to Moorea/Tahiti. We would spend 4 days on each island. We'd stay at the Moorea Pearl resort on Moorea in an overwater bungalow and then go back to Tahiti and stay at either the Sheraton or Intercontinental on a beach bungalow or a lagoon view room.

It looks so amazingly beautiful there. Does anyone have any experience or something they can add, good, bad or indifferent?

Also, if anyone has been to Bora Bora or any of the other islands, did you fly out of Papeete, and if so, how was it?

Thanks a lot, guys and gals


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi.

I don't have anything to add on your destinations, but wanted to say congrats on your upcoming wedding/honeymoon.
Sounds like a great time. :smile:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nothing to add, but a heartfelt congratulations and a lot of envy for your travel plans. I'm sure we'd love to see some pics if you'd care to share them when you return.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Aww, thanks guys

I'm finding that no one (that I know) has ever really been there. I know of one person that's been to Bora Bora but that's all. None of the travel agents had much information either (outside of costs and stuff). I mean, I know it has to be great, but I'd like to hear someone's personal experience! For instance, if someone says "Don't go on the 4X4 safari because you get mauled by birds" - well....I wouldn't go!

Interestingly, I just noticed that the bottom advertisement right here on APC is Tahiti Vacations!

Of course I will share pictures when we get back. I plan on taking a lot! The wedding isn't until July 16, and we'd be leaving July 18, so it will still be a little while yet.


----------

